# Keine Ware, keine Rechnung, aber Mahnungen?!



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen.  :help: 

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich bei der Firma w*w.druckerzubehoer.de Ware bestellt. Um eine Bestellung aufgeben zu können, mußte man dem Lastschriftverfahren zustimmen. Außerdem wurde meine IP Adresse gespeichert und meine e-mail Adresse verifiziert, indem ich mich als Kunde anmelden und in einer Bestätigungs e-mail auf einen Link klicken mußte.
Ich bekam eine Eingansbestätigung für meine Bestellung.

2 Tage später erhielt ich folgende e-mail: 



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> leider konnten wir Ihre Bestellung nicht ausführen.
> Für nähere Informationen wenden Sie sich bitte an:
> ...



Ich fragte verwundert an, weshalb meine Bestellung nicht ausgeführt werden konnte.

Am nächsten Tag erhielt ich diese e-mail:



> IHRE RÜCKLASTSCHRIFT! BITTE DRINGEND ERLEDIGEN!
> 
> 1. Mahnung
> 
> ...



_Zuvor_ habe ich allerdings keine Rechnung über irgendwelche Gebühren bekommen, auf meine Anfrage weshalb die Bestellung nicht ausgeführt werden konnte folgte direkt diese "DRINGEND ZU ERLEDIGENDE 1. MAHNUNG".   
Von dieser 8,- Euro Pauschale steht nichts in den AGB dieser Firma, zudem ist mir schleierhaft, wie die sich zusammensetzen sollen, da ein Anruf bei meiner Bank ergab, dass diese Firma in der Kontoübersicht überhaupt nicht vorkommt, es keinen Kontakt zu dieser Firma gab, und ihr somit auch keine Bankgebühren berechnet wurden.

Die Bank riet mir dringend davon ab zu zahlen, da die Firma keine Leistung in Form von Ware erbracht hat, bei der Bank nicht in Erscheinung getreten ist, nie etwas Schriftliches (z.B. eine Rechnung) erhalten habe, und ihr Verhalten an Betrug grenzen würde.

Also, auch wenn in meinen Bankdaten ein "Zahlendreher" gewesen sein sollte, was ich bezweifle, sind der Firma keine Bankgebühren entstanden, weil es eben gar keinen Kontakt zu der Bank gab.
Übrigens wurde ich niemals aufgefordert, meine Bankdaten zu überpfrüfen und ggf. zu korrigieren, oder hätte auch nur die Gelegenheit dazu gehabt.

Klar, wenn die 100 erfolgreiche e-mail 1.Mahnungen zu je 8,-Euro verschicken, hat die Firma mal eben 800,- Euro gemacht ohne auch nur Portokosten gehabt zu haben, geschweige denn Ware verschickt zu haben.

Bei einem Anruf in der Verbraucherzentrale riet man mir, überhaupt nicht zu reagieren, weil der Erhalt der e-mails im Zweifel einfach zu bestreiten wäre und elektronische Korrespondenz vor Gericht nicht standhalten würde; zudem hätte ich laut dem Fernabsatzgesetzes ein 15 tägiges Widerrufsrecht _nach (!)  Erhalt der Ware_.


Vor einigen Tagen erhielt ich jetzt die 2. Mahnung per e-mail:



> Sehr geehrte ***
> 
> bereits vor einigen Tagen hatte ich den Ausgleich des noch offenen Saldos auf Ihrem Kundenkonto angemahnt.
> 
> ...



_Jetzt soll ich also für tatsächlich nicht entstandene Bankkosten 3,- Euro und pro e-mail Mahnung 5,- Euro zahlen ohne jemals Ware oder auch nur etwas Schriftliches erhalten zu haben!?_
 :schuettel: 

*Wie soll ich mich nun weiter verhalten? Könnte ich plötzlich den berechtigten Forderungen eines Inkasso Unternehmens und einer in den AGB angedrohten Anzeige wegen Warenbetrugs gegenüber stehen, obwohl ich weder Ware noch Rechnung bekommen habe, und effektiv durch meine Bank keine Kosten entstanden sind?*  

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe! Ich bin einigermaßen ratlos. :help:


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2004)

Hi Sidney, Du wirst verstehen müssen, dass hier keine Rechtsberatung durchgeführt wird. Dem zu Folge, wird Dir hier (entsprechend der NUB´s) auch keiner eine definitive Hilfe anbieten können/dürfen. Aber einen ersten Hinweis hast Du ja schon erhalten:


			
				Sidney schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bank riet mir dringend davon ab zu zahlen...


...und wenn Dir nun immer noch mulmig ist, dann setze Dich doch mal in geeigneter Form mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung und "karte" das Problem (dass mEn eigentlich keines ist) aus! Lass Dich nicht verunsichern - der Anbieter hat einfach nur Pech gehabt, weil das Geschäft geplatzt ist. Und weil dem so ist und diesem dass wahrscheinlich wohl hin und wieder passiert, hat er diesen (mEn etwas unsachlichen) Retourekutschenweg installiert.
Übrigens - ich wurde von dort auch schon bedient und war hochauf zufrieden.


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Danke für den Tip! *

Hallo Reducal,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!   

Natürlich habe keine Rechtsberatung erwartet, ich hoffe nur, dass jemand schon mal ein ähnliches oder gleiches Problem hatte und mir sagen kann, was passiert ist, bzw. wie man sich vielleicht am besten Verhalten sollte.

Ich befürchte, dass dadurch das meine e-mail Adresse verifiziert wurde, und auch meine IP Adresse gespeichert wurde, die e-mails so gut wie schriftliche Dokumente sein könnten, und es evt. die Forderungen des Verkäufers rechtskräftig werden, wenn ich keinen Einspruch einlege. 
Auf der anderen Seite wurde mir geraten auf e-mails nicht zu reagieren, weil deren Erhalt abzustreiten sei.

Genau die Frage stelle ich mir also: Kontaktaufnahme, ja oder nein, und wenn ja, wie könnte eine geeignete Kontaktaufnahem aussehen, damit es anschließend nicht heißt, ich hätte durch meine Reaktion ja schließlich den Erhalt der e-mails bewiesen, jetzt müßte ich auch alle geforderten Gebühren zahlen.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen Tip!   Das bestätigt meine Meinung.


----------



## BenTigger (20 September 2004)

```
Ihr Kundenkonto weist daher momentan folgenden Rückstand auf:
Rechnung 0,00 Euro

Bankkosten Rücklastschrift 3,00 Euro
Mahnkosten 1. Mahnung 5,00 Euro
Mahnkosten 2. Mahnung 5,00 Euro

_______________________________________
Offener Gesamtbetrag 13,00 Euro
=======================================
```

*Rechnung 0,00 Euro*

Na das muss man sich mal genüsslich genauer ansehen.

Wenn ich bei der Bank 0,00 Euro einfordere und von der Bank dann kein Geld erhalte, sende ich halt Mahnungen... So kommt man auch zu Geld 

Ist dir die Rechnungssumme schon mal aufgefallen??

Da kannst du doch ganz einfach sagen, die Rechnung von 0,00 Euro ist von dir umgehen bezahlt worden


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Recht hast Du!*

Hey Ben Tigger,

ja, Du hast absolut Recht! Das ist mir natürlich aufgefallen!

Aber les' Dir mal die AGB von w*w.druckerzubehoer.de durch. 
Obwohl es keine gebührenpflichtige Rücklastschrift gab (allerhöchstens war evt. ein Zahlendreher in den Bankdaten, was ich aber nicht überprüfen kann), soll ich Gebühren "erstatten", die es nie gab.

Da steht u.a.:



> 6. Kommt der Kunde mit der Zahlung in Verzug, hat der Verbraucher die Geldschuld mit 5%, der Unternehmer mit 8% über dem Basiszins zu verzinsen. Gegenüber dem Unternehmer behält sich w*w.druckerzubehoer.de vor, einen höheren Verzugsschaden nachzuweisen und geltend zu machen.
> 
> 7. Für jede aufgrund eines Verschuldens des Kunden erfolgte Rücklastschrift fordert w*w.druckerzubehoer.de Ersatz für die ihr entstandenen Bankkosten.
> 
> ...



Also, egal was passiert:

*Sollte jemand jemals etwas bei dieser Firma bestellen, MUSS er zahlen, egal was, egal wie, mit oder ohne Ware, mit oder ohne Rechnung.
Er muss Gebühren "erstatten" - ob die nun angefallen sind oder nicht, ist dabei total nebensächlich. *:schuettel:  :abgelehnt:


----------



## KatzenHai (21 September 2004)

Sag mal, hast du deine Bestellung denn inzwischen erhalten? Die AGBs normieren ja kein Zurückbehaltungsrecht bis Eingang Vorkasse, also sind die erst mal mit Erfüllen dran ...

Wenn du dann ne Rechnung (auch über die Bankrücklastkosten, mit Beleg von denen) und die Ware hast, kannst du ja mal weiter sehen ...

Die AGBs sind jedenfalls teilweise unwirksam, da die erste Mahnung gegenüber Verbrauchern nicht kostenpflichtig ausgestaltet werden darf. Auch ist nicht fest gelegt, ob überhaupt Verzug vorliegt, wenn eine Lastschrift nicht geklappt hat (kann man durchaus geteilter Meinung zu sein) ...

Wenn dir die Sache "vom Herzen" her wichtig ist, lass dich anwaltlich beraten und ärgere sie. Ansonsten: Warten, Tee trinken, lass die doch mal machen ...


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

*Keine Ware, keine Rechnung, aber Kosten und Drohungen!*

Hallo Katzenhai,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

*Nein, natürlich habe ich keine Ware erhalten, und da der Auftrag  ja inzwischen von denen storniert wurde, werde ich auch keine mehr erhalten.
Ich hab' auch keine Rechnung bekommen, und werde wohl auch keine bekommen, da der Rechnungsbetrag ja, wie von denen selbst angegeben, nach der Stornierung 0,- Euro beträgt, außerdem kann man bei w*w.druckerzubehoer.de nur gegen VORKASSE, also per Lastschriftverfahren oder Kreditkarte bezahlen, weil ja wohl jedem Kunden zunächst einmal Unehrlichkeit unterstellt wird. *

Die Bankrücklastenkosten sind gar nicht entstanden da die Ursache für die Rücklastschrift laut "w*w.druckerzubehoer.de" ja "SO" also "sonstiges" (wie z.B. falsche Bankleitzahl, Zahlendreher) war.

Es ist also gar kein erfolgreicher Kontakt zu meiner Bank entstanden, was ich ich so genau weiß, weil ich bei meiner Bank nachgefragt habe.
Weder eine solche Firma, noch der betreffende Betrag treten in der Kontoübersicht auf. 
Also hat die Bank auch keinerlei Gebühren für eine Rücklastschrift erhoben, was sie ohnehin nicht getan hätte, weil das Konto gedeckt ist.


*Ich soll einfach nur die (tatsächlich nicht entstandenen) 3,-Euro Bankkosten "erstatten", und für jede e-mail Mahnung 5,- Euro bezahlen, sollte ich nicht innerhalb der gesetzten Frist gezahlt haben, werden sie die "Sache" an ein Inkasso Unternehmen weitergeben und weitere rechtliche Schritte (Anzeige wegen Warenbetrugs) einleiten.*

Im Ernst, ich hab' nichts weiter getan, als etwas zu bestellen, jetzt habe ich keine Ware, aber einen Haufen Kosten - natürlich hatte ich nie die Gelegenheit festzustellen, ob ich tatsächlich einen Tippfehler in meinen Bankdaten gemacht habe, was ich allerdings bezweifle.

Da die in Ihren AGB schreiben


> 7. Für jede aufgrund eines Verschuldens des Kunden erfolgte Rücklastschrift fordert w*w.druckerzubehoer.de Ersatz für die ihr entstandenen Bankkosten.


weiß ich jetzt nicht genau, ob ein evt. Tippfehler jetzt auch schon ein solches Verschulden darstellt.
Allerdings müßte sich das ja erübrigen, da sie ja kaum Ersatz für nicht entstandene Bankkosten verlangen können, oder?! :schuettel:


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2004)

Es wäre ja schon mal interessant, worauf die ihr "Stornorecht" begründen ... 

Wenn die nämlich kein "Rücktrittsrecht" (vertraglich oder gesetzlich) haben, gilt zunächst eine weitere Erfüllungspflicht durch die. In der AGBs jedenfalls habe ich kein Rücktrittsrecht gefunden, was zu passen scheint.

Frag doch mal nach ...


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

*Reagieren oder nicht? Sind die Drohungen haltlos?*

Du meinst, ich sollte nachfragen, womit sie die Stornierumg rechtfertigen?
Stornierung bedeutet doch, dass Sie die Bestellung angenommen haben.

Aber ich vermute dass sie sich durch folgenden §2.1 in Ihren AGB rechtfertigen wollen, indem Sie behaupten, die Annahme der Bestellung jederzeit ablehnen zu können:


> § 2 Vertragsschluss
> 
> 1. *Mit der Bestellung einer Ware erklärt der Kunde verbindlich, die bestellte Ware erwerben zu wollen.* w*w.druckerzubehoer.de ist berechtigt, das in der Bestellung liegende Vertragsangebot anzunehmen. w*w.druckerzubehoer.de wird den Zugang der Bestellung unverzüglich durch e-mail an die von dem Kunden mitgeteilte e-mail Adresse bestätigen. *Die Zugangsbestätigung stellt noch keine verbindliche Annahme der Bestellung dar, die Annahmeerklärung kann jedoch mit der Zugangsbestätigung verbunden werden.*



Der Kunde hat also keine Chance aus der Sache wieder 'rauzukommen, er muss zahlen, so oder so.
w*w.druckerzubehoer.de kann nach Gutdünken lustig, je nach dem was für die Firma gerade lukrativer ist, über das Zustandekommen des Vertrages entscheiden.

Du hast aber vollkommen Recht: Wie wollen Sie die Stornierung rechtfertigen? Wahrscheinlich damit, das die Bankleitzahl falsch war, oder so ähnlich. Aber hätten sie dann dem Kunden nicht zunächst einmal die Gelgenheit müssen, dass zu korrigieren?

Wenn ich nachfragen würde, würde ich damit den Eingang der e-mail Mahnungen bestätigen. Da mir der Verbraucherschutz davon abgeraten hat, ist genau das mein Hauptproblem:
_Soll ich reagieren, oder nicht?
Kann mir etwas passieren, wenn ich nicht reagiere, oder sind die Drohungen haltlos?_
 :gruebel:


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2004)

*Re: Reagieren oder nicht? Sind die Drohungen haltlos?*



			
				Sidney schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich vermute dass sie sich durch folgenden §2.1 in Ihren AGB rechtfertigen wollen, indem Sie behaupten, die Annahme der Bestellung jederzeit ablehnen zu können


Passt nicht.
Wer abbuchen will, behauptet einen Anspruch. Sonst kratzen wir am Diebstahl / Betrug.
Und aus bestehendem Vertrag geht's nur per Kündigung/Rücktritt/Anfechtung wieder raus.



			
				Sidney schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nachfragen würde, würde ich damit den Eingang der e-mail Mahnungen bestätigen. Da mir der Verbraucherschutz davon abgeraten hat, ist genau das mein Hauptproblem


Du bist also schon umfangreich mit Handlungsvorgaben beraten. Warum insistierst du dann hier so? Eine konkretere Handlungsempfehlung kann/darf/wird es hier auch weiterhin nicht geben.

Wobei ich in der Nachfrage, wo denn nun endlich deine Ware bleibt, kein Anerkenntnis irgendwelcher Mahnungen erkennen kann - aber die vom verbraucherschutz wissen das sicherlich besser ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 September 2004)

*Re: Reagieren oder nicht? Sind die Drohungen haltlos?*



			
				Sidney schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nachfragen würde, würde ich damit den Eingang der e-mail Mahnungen bestätigen. Da mir der Verbraucherschutz davon abgeraten hat, ist genau das mein Hauptproblem:
> _Soll ich reagieren, oder nicht?_



Du könntest ja auch Schriftverkehr produzieren ohne Dich auf die Mahnung(en) zu beziehen. Schließlich hast Du etwas bestellt und keine Ware erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (22 September 2004)

Katzenhai und Haudraufundschluss:

Ihr habt beide Recht, ich werde mich da mal unverbindlich melden.

Du hast mich missverstanden, Katzenhai, ich bin nicht umfangreich mit Handlungsvorschlägen beraten worden, sondern habe nur in einem (sehr teuren, und daher) kurzen Gespräch mit einem Nichtjuristen meine Bedenken bestätigt bekommen. 
Natürlich erwarte ich hier auch keine Rechtsberatung, sondern hoffe nur, dass vielleicht jemand schon mal mit einer solchen oder ählichen Situation zu tun hatte, und immerhin besser als ich weiß, was passieren kann, und was nicht, und was man am besten tut oder nicht.

Warum ich hier insistiere? Ich möchte wirklich niemanden nerven, ich habe einfach nur Angst etwas falsch zu machen, und anschließend mit noch größeren Kosten konfrontiert zu sein, wenn ich auf die Verbraucherzentrale höre, und einfach nicht reagiere.

Wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, oder absolut sicher wäre, das ich gewinnen würde, würde ich mir einfach einen Anwalt nehmen.
Ich habe schon mal ziemlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, und bin jetzt einfach nur ängstlich, weil ich mich im Recht fühle, aber Recht haben und Recht bekommen, sind immer noch zwei paar Schuhe.

Aber der Rat, sich einfach ohne sich auf die e-mail zu beziehen bei denen zu melden ist natürlich absolut richtig. Danke dafür. 

Dein Vorschlag die Firma nach dem Rücktrittsrecht zu fragen, würde aber sicherlich zeigen , dass ich auf die Mahnungen reagiere, oder?
Vielleicht könnte ich mich in einer e-mail einfach nur "wundern" weshalb die Ware ausbleibt, und von einem Rücktritt der Firma von dem Vertrag ausgehen, und dabei die Frage stellen, wie sie dazu kommen.

Ich bin wirklich sehr dankbar für Eure Hilfe, ich schreibe hier nicht zum Zeitvertreib oder um mich zu profilieren.

 :wink2:


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 September 2004)

Hallo Sidney,

ich würde in jedem Fall auch die AGB sichern und ausdrucken. So etwas verändert sich schon mal, wenn der Autor die Anregungen im Forum liest.

Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen auf die Seite gestoßen. Auf mich wirkte das Unternehmen von Anfang an recht befremdlich. Da gibt es vier verschiedene Ansprech-/Vertragspartner. Es besteht Cookiezwang und:



> Unser System prüft live die E-Mail-Adresse und wenn der Provider dies nicht zulässt, ergibt sich aus Sicherheitsgründen die Fehlermeldung. In diesem Fall bitten wir den Kunden eine andere Mailadresse zu verwenden.



Sonst scheint man gerne dick aufzutragen (30.000 Artikel) und sich mit fremden Federn bzw. Zertifikaten zu schmücken.

Mir war das zu unfreundlich und habe lieber bei einem anderen Anbieter gekauft.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2004)

Sidney schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich habe einfach nur Angst etwas falsch zu machen, und anschließend mit noch größeren Kosten konfrontiert zu sein...



Sidney,

mach´ Dir nicht ins Hemd! Es geht lediglich um 13 €, die dann auch anscheinend unbegründet zur Disposition stehen. Selbst ein Inkassobüro scheut i. d. R. solche minderwertigen Forderungseintreibungen, da das Ausfallrisiko und die damit verbundenen eigenen Kosten viel zu hoch sind. Selbst der Forderungssteller wird irgendwann erkennen müssen, dass hier was gegen ´nen Baum läuft. Bislang war bei dem anscheinend alles automatisiert - die Kontrollmechanismen greifen dort erst ziemlich spät, was Dein Problem nicht sein sollte.


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2004)

Tja, Reducal,

das stimmt, da hast Du wohl Recht. 
Es sind nur 13,- Euro, allerdings haben die sich aus dem Nichts entwickelt, wer weiß, was denen noch einfällt wenn ich weiter nicht reagiere? Vielleicht lassen die sich ja noch so viele Gebühren einfallen, bis der untere Grenzbetrag ab dem ein Inkasso Unternehmen aktiv wird, erreicht ist. :roll: 

Aber das ist wohl sehr pessimistisch, letztendlich hast Du hoffentlich Recht, und die merken einfach irgendwann, dass da was schief läuft.
Nur habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass das Unternehmen "übermäßig kundenorientiert" geführt wird...  :wink2: 

Danke für den Tip, Nebelwolf, ich habe die AGB schon gesichert.
 :wink2: 
Es ist wirklich gar nicht so leicht 'rauszukriegen, wer nun genau hinter w*w.druckerzubehoer.de steht, außerdem ist jede e-mail ist von jemand anderem unterzeichnet. Tatsächlich kommt einem das alles doch recht merkwürdig vor. Das nächste mal sollte ich auch auf meinen ersten Eindruck vertrauen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2005)

*Druckerzubehoer.de*

Hallo Sidney,
wie ist die Geschichte ausgegangen ?
Mir geht es jetzt genauso.

Oliver


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2005)

*[...]*

uns auch genau der selbe spass! :cry:

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) Betreff editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*Falsche Angaben*

ja aber sidney,
ich hatte schon mal das gleiche Problem. Hab auch was bestellt und hab dann ein schreiben bekommen, konnten wegen falscher Angaben von Bankdaten usw. abbuchung nicht ausführen. Ich hab aber bei der Bank nachgefragt und da ging wirklich was falsch es waren dann so um die 12 Euro.
Wenn du dir sicher bist, daß du die Daten richtig eingegeben hast, warum verlangst du nicht einen Nachweis über das von dir im Internet ausgefüllte Formular wo du die Daten reinschreibt?. Bekommt nicht auch immer eine Auftragsbestätigung zugeschickt per Mail. oder zumindest auf deren Seite kann man die sich häufig ausdrucken lassen. 
Was mich jetzt nur stutzig macht bei dir ist. Das die Bank sagt das an deinem Konto kein Zahlungsanfrage war, schon klar du hast ja die Zahlen angeblich verdreht. oder hat die Bank gesagt daß allgemein kein kontakt zu der Firma zustande kam, ich weiss nämlich nicht wenn ich die falsche Telefonnummer wähle, hab ich auch keine Verbindung zum Anschluss aber kann mir dann telekom nachweisen das ich diese falsche nummer gewählt habe ? hmmmm


----------



## elexia (13 Februar 2012)

Habe auch bei druckerzubehoer bestellt. Summe inkl. Versand: 15,71 Euro für 2 Akkus und nach 3 Tagen schon die Mahnung und Bearbeitungsgebühren in Höhe von 10 Euro.
Zeitgleich mit der Mahnung hat druckerzubehoer mir den Zugang zur Website gesperrt. Persönliche Daten oder Stand der Bestellung sind somit für mich nicht einsehbar.
Nach Rücksprache mit der Bank hat es keine Lastschrift oder einen ähnlichen Vorgang gegeben.
Ich habe mich zu folgendem Text entschlossen, der vielleicht ein klein wenig weiterhelfen kann:

*******

Sehr geehrter Herr Is.....

Da Sie nach Rückfrage bei meiner Bank keine Lastschrift vorgenommen haben, sind Ihnen auch keine Gebühren entstanden. 

Ferner möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich bislang keine Ware (Bestellung der Akkus war am 8.2.2012) von Ihnen erhalten habe.

Auch weise ich darauf hin, dass die erste Mahnung nicht kostenpflichtig ist, die AGBs von druckerzubehoer somit unwirksam sind.

Zeitgleich mit Ihrer Mahnung haben Sie meinen Zugang zu Ihrer Homepage gesperrt. So kann ich den aktuellen Bestand der Bestellung und die dortigen persönlichen Daten nicht prüfen.

Das sieht nach Betrug aus, nicht nach seriöser Kaufabwicklung.

Meine Bankverbindung lautete: .....

Ich mache darauf aufmerksam, dass abgebuchte Beträge ohne Warenlieferung Ihrerseits von mir sofort storniert werden und Sie für die entstehenden Stornogebühren selbst aufkommen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

******

Wer es besser weiß, kann gern seine Gedanken mit einbringen. An den „berühmten“ Zahlendreher in der Kontonummer glaube ich weniger.


----------



## KeBa (30 April 2013)

Hallo,
von diesem Anbieter wurde auch mir eine Mahnung geschickt mit einem gezippten Anhang der beim Entpacken die Endung ".com" hat. Ich habe bei dieser Firma nichts bestellt und bekam aber folgende Mahnung:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde xxx,
> blafaselblub
> [Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiger Fullquote gelöscht]


 
Die Mail Adresse war jedoch etwas kryptisch (habe schon alles schnell gelöscht, kann es daher nicht mehr sagen). Also entweder wird "druckerzubehoer.de" hier ebenfalls missbraucht oder die Firma ist der totale fake. Mir wurde nun gesagt, das ist vermutlich ein Virus. Ich werde nicht reagieren, da ich auch nie etwas bestellt habe.


----------



## Hippo (30 April 2013)

Guggst Du da >>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...von-trojaner-mails-uberrollt-deutschland-7352


----------



## thm (19 November 2013)

Hallo, hier meine Story mit:

*Druckerzubehoer.de*

*Betrüger !? Betrug !?*


Am 15.11.2013 bestellte ich bei Druckerzubehoer.de mehrere Druckerpatronen, wie auch schon 3 – 4 x mal zuvor – per Bankeinzug !!!


Der Button „Bankeinzug“ war eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten. Diesen Button markierte ich also, bekam eine Bestätigung usw. usw..

Kurze Zeit später kam Hermes mit den bestellten Artikeln. Einen Tag später bekam ich die „ERSTE MAHNUNG !“ Mit dem Hinweis:


Zitat:

Sie haben am 11.11.2013 13:56:52 in unserem Onlineshop www.druckerzubehoer.de Ware bestellt und der Zahlung per LASTSCHRIFT zugestimmt.
Leider hat Ihre Bank unsere Lastschrift von Ihrem angegebenen Konto nicht ausgeführt.

Durch die Rücklastschrift besteht nun auf Ihrem Kundenkonto ein Rückstand von 39,70 Euro.

Dieser setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Rechnung xxxxxxxxxxx 35,70 Euro

Bearbeitungsgebühren
1. Mahnung 4,00 Euro
______________________________________
Offene Forderung 39,70 Euro
======================================
Da ich aber gar keine neue Bankverbindung angegeben hatte ( bin seit über 25 Jahren bei derselben Bank ), ärgerte ich mich über soviel Dreistigkeit, schrieb eine Email mit folgendem Inhalt:


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mein Kontostand weist genügend Guthaben aus, um den Rechnungsbetrag zu begleichen. Außerdem habe ich seit sofort scheinbar auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf Ihre Webseite. da bisher das Abbuchungsverfahren  - soweit ich  mich erinnere - immer funktioniert hat ( xxxxxbank, in xxxxx Kunde seit 25 Jahren ), verstehe ich diese Ungereimtheiten leider nicht. Desweiteren empfinde ich es eine Frechheit, auf eine Mahnung die lt. meiner Bank dort noch nicht einmal angezeigt wird - also auch nichts angefordert wurde - 4 Euro zu erheben.

ich überweise Ihnen, jetzt sofort den Rechnungsbetrag von 35,70 Euro, -  aus Ihrem Kundenkreis dürfen Sie mich dann bitte umgehend löschen.


Kurze zeit später bekam ich eine Lesebestätigung und noch ein kleines Weilchen länger dann folgende Email:


Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxx,



heute konnte ich die von Ihnen angewiesene Gutschrift in dem laufenden Inkassoverfahren verbuchen.



Bedauerlicherweise sind durch die Rücklastschrift unserem Hause weitere Kosten entstanden.



Überweisen Sie bitte den offenen Gesamtbetrag iHv 4,00 Euro an folgende Bankverbindung:



Kontonummer:  108594000

Bankleitzahl:  49092650

Kreditinstitut: Volksbank Lübbecker Land eG

Kontoinhaber:  Druckerzubehoer.de



Verwendungszweck: xxxxxxx



Achten Sie bei der Überweisung bitte unbedingt auf die korrekte Angabe des Verwendungszwecks!



Sobald der Betrag hier eingegangen ist wird Ihr Kundenzugang, der durch den Rückstand automatisch gesperrt wurde, wieder freigegeben und Sie erhalten eine entsprechende Bestätigung per Mail zugesandt.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit dem Hauseigenem Inkassodienst ??? ,


Bla, bla,bla.....

hatte ich endgültig die Schn... voll, bin zur Polizei – leider ist dies aber noch kein Betrug, gab man mir dort als Auskunft, könne aber wiederkommen wenn ein Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wird. Was ich sicherlich auch in Anspruch nehmen werde.


Auf dem Rückweg von der Polizei erhielt ich wieder eine Email:


….leider konnte das Lastschriftverfahren auf Ihrem Konto nicht durchgeführt werden, da das von Ihnen angegebene Geldinstitut diese mit der Begründung "KONTO-NR. FALSCH" an uns zurückgegeben hat.


Ich habe nur gar keine NEUE Kontonummer eingegeben und einen solchen Zahlendreher von 2689 auf 2638, bekommt auch mein gestresstes Hirn nicht zu Wege. - Wie gesagt ich habe nur den Button „Bankeinzug“ betätigt, keine Bankverbindung angegeben.


Der Rest sieht dann so aus:


Durch die Eingabe einer falschen oder fehlerhaften Bankverbindung kann ein reibungsloser Ablauf nicht gewährleistet werden. Aus diesem Grunde stellen wir Ihnen die Mahn- und Bankgebühr für die Rücklastschrift gemäß unseren AGB in Rechnung.

Leider ist es uns aus datenschutzrechtlichen und liefertechnischen Gründen nicht möglich, nach Abschluss des Bestellvorganges die von Ihnen fehlerhaft eingegebenen Daten zu korrigieren.

Bitte bedenken Sie auch, dass wir Sie bitten Ihre Bankverbindung bei jeder Bestellung erneut einzugeben, da der Server die Daten automatisch an unsere Bank übermittelt. Durch diesen automatisierten Prozess können wir unsere günstigen Preise realisieren.

Überweisen Sie bitte den offenen Gesamtbetrag iHv 4,00 Euro an folgende Bankverbindung:

Kontonummer: 108594000
Bankleitzahl: 49092650
Kreditinstitut: Volksbank Lübbecker Land eG
Kontoinhaber: Druckerzubehoer.de

Verwendungszweck: p0032851578

Achten Sie bitte bei der Überweisung auf die genaue Angabe des Verwendungszwecks!

Eine Zahlung, die nicht den o. g. Verwendungszweck beinhaltet, kann der Forderung nicht zugeordnet werden. Bedenken Sie bitte, dass die dadurch entstehenden Kosten zu Ihren Lasten gehen.

Der Betrag setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:
=================================================
Rechnung p0032851578 35,70 Euro

1. Mahnung 4,00 Euro

Gutschrift/Teilzahlung -35,70 Euro
=================================================
Saldo 4,00 Euro
So hält man keine Kunden, mich seid Ihr los.


Mahnbescheid Ahoi ! Ich warte.....


----------



## Heiko (19 November 2013)

Einen Betrug sehe ich da nicht. Ihr seid Euch halt nicht einig über eine Forderung. Betrug wäre es dann, wenn die die Rücklastschriftkosten ohne erfolgte Rücklastschrift verlangen würden. Das kann ich hier nicht erkennen.

Für mich klingt das alles irgendwie nach "schief gelaufen".

BTW: ich persönliche habe bislang *ausschließlich sehr gute* Erfahrungen mit druckerzubehoer.de gemacht.


----------



## thm (19 November 2013)

Ähm... einen Betrug sehe ich auch nicht... in dem Handeln, wenn es denn so wäre...

*A B E R :* Warum wird sonst richtig gebucht und jetzt falsch, obwohl ich gar keine Bankdaten eingegeben habe. Warum erhebt Druckerzubehör.de eine Gebühr ( auf so freche Weise ) wo nicht einmal Kosten entstanden sein können. Eine Email mit dem Hinweis Bankdaten falsch ( wenn ich sie denn dann eingegeben hätte ) - hätte es sicherlich auch getan !? Und !!!! Einen verärgerten Kunden weniger....


----------



## Heiko (19 November 2013)

Das kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Das weiß nur der Anbieter (falls überhaupt jemand).


----------



## Teleton (19 November 2013)

> Warum erhebt Druckerzubehör.de eine Gebühr ( auf so freche Weise ) wo nicht einmal Kosten entstanden sein können.


Wenn -aus welchem Grund auch immer- eine Rückbuchung erfolgt ist, dann wird die bezogene Bank auch das Interbankenentgelt von 3,50 berechnet haben. Berechtigt als Schaden von thm erstattet verlangen können die es aber nur wenn die Rückbuchung sein "Verschulden" war.


----------



## BenTigger (20 November 2013)

@thm
Dann weise doch mal darauf hin, dass bisher alle Buchungen über das selbe Konto liefen, du keine Datenänderung vorgenommen hast und die bitte mal ihr System prüfen sollen, da sich dort der Fehler eingeschlichen hat.

Und mal persönlich vermerkt, Du scheinst im Leben fehlerlos zu sein und hast noch nie was falsch gemacht.
Wenn ich einen Fehler machen würde und du mir dann so kommst, dann könntest du mich mal nach Götz von Berlichingen beglücken und ich würde auch darauf bestehen, dass du die Extrakosten trägst.

Bedenke, wie es in den Wald hereinschallt, Echot es dir auch wieder entgegen.
Eine freundliche Kontaktaufnahme mit entsprechenden Hinweisen und einer freundlichen Bitte um Prüfung, hätte man dort sicher zu 95% für dich entschieden.

Aber bei deiner Reaktion, sagt sich jede Firma: "Gott sei Dank, so ein A...loch weniger"

Und zu deiner Info, ich arbeite im Kundendienst und jeder Kunde der selbst einen Fehler macht aber freundlich um Hilfe fragt, für den reiße ich mir den Arsch auf, um ihm zu helfen.
Noch mehr, wenn wir den Fehler gemacht haben.
Kommt der mir aber blöd, dann kann er zusehen, wie er weiterkommt. Dann geht alles gaaaanz langsam und bürokratisch.


----------



## BenTigger (20 November 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wenn -aus welchem Grund auch immer- eine Rückbuchung erfolgt ist, dann wird die bezogene Bank auch das Interbankenentgelt von 3,50 berechnet haben. Berechtigt als Schaden von thm erstattet verlangen können die es aber nur wenn die Rückbuchung sein "Verschulden" war.



Es wurde aber eine Mahngebür und nicht Bankrückforderungsgebührerstattung erhoben.
Die kann man bei offenen Rechnungen ja für den eigenen internen zusätzlichen Kostenaufwand verlangen. Wie gesagt, kann, muss aber nicht 

http://www.inkassoportal.de/hilfe/wann-mahngebuehren


> Mit der ersten Zahlungsaufforderung an den Schuldner beginnt der Mahnprozess. Reagiert der Betroffene nicht auf die Forderung und begleicht den offenen Rechnungsbetrag nicht, fallen Mahnkosten aus dem entstandenen Verzugsschaden an. Der Verzug tritt ein, wenn die angegebene Zahlungsfrist der Forderung nicht eingehalten wird oder spätestens 30 Tage nach dem Erhalt der Forderung. Die Höhe der Mahnkosten ist für den Schuldner nicht immer einsehbar. Eine Offenlegung der Mahnkosten kann jedoch schriftlich beantragt werden, sobald die Höhe der Kosten dem Schuldner nicht einsichtig gemacht wurde.



Ob die 4€ nun aber eine berechtigte Kostenhöhe ist, muss im Einzelfall entschieden werden


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 November 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Das weiß nur der Anbieter (falls überhaupt jemand).


 Eventuell haben die Probleme mit der Umstellung auf SEPA. Das Mahnschreiben enthält aber auch noch ganz klassisch Kontonummer und Bankleitzahl.

Was ich mich in dem Zusammenhang frage: Wieso entstehen bei fehlerhaften Kontoverbindungsdaten eigentlich Gebühren? Es wird doch überhaupt nichts gebucht, sondern nur eine Fehlermeldung erzeugt. Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## BenTigger (21 November 2013)

Es geht ja nicht um Kontorückgebüren, sondern um eine einfache Mahngebühr, die fällig wird, wenn eine Rechnung in Verzug ist und der Kunde angeschrieben wird.
Es sind also keine externen Kosten der Druckerfirma, sondern interne.


----------



## smallelefant (29 Januar 2014)

also ich hab die gleichen Probleme mit der Firma Druckerzubehör. Hatte was bestellt, Ware kam nicht, dafür war nach ca. 1 Woche mein Account gesperrt. Nach mehrmaliger Anfrage - noch höflich - kam eine Mahnung über 9 €. Angeblich hätte ich eine 1. Mahnung bekommen, in der vermerkt war, dass die Bestellung storniert wurde, weil eine Rücklastschrift erfolgt sei - Kontonummer sei falsch angegeben worden. Die 1. Mahnung habe ich aber nie erhalten. Ich hab  aber nur im Bestellvorgang "Lastschrift" angegeben und da erscheint die Kontonummer und Bankverbindung automatisch. Dies wurde nicht anerkannt. Egal, was ich geschrieben habe, es kam immer die gleiche mehr oder weniger stereotypische Antwort und dann die 3. Mahnung. Mittlerweile sind 22 € aufgelaufen. Ich bin dort gute 2 Jahre Kunde gewesen, hab bei der Bestellung nie die Kontonummer neu eingegeben - wie behauptet - und das lief bis dahin immer reibungslos. Nach div. Recherchen hab ich festgestellt, dass es anderen Leuten auch ähnlich ergangen ist. Man sollte also extrem vorsichtig mit dieser Firma sein - Bestellungsbestätigung immer ausdrucken oder am besten gar nicht mehr dort bestellen.


----------

